

_why's Twitter account has been claimed - raimondious
http://www.twitter.com/_why

======
whimsy
My gut reaction is not outright outrage, but I /do/ feel uncomfortable with
this. I think I would have preferred not knowing this happened... somehow it's
offensive to me, even though I can't point at anything and say, "That's
objectively immoral or wrong."

Perhaps it's just too soon.

~~~
X-Istence
I was just linked to this reply by a friend of mine, and indeed it doesn't
feel right. It feels wrong that someone else is using _why.

